# .308 or .270



## nate-tha-snake (Dec 16, 2007)

anyone got any advise on which gun would be da best for white tail deer


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

nate-tha-snake said:


> anyone got any advise on which gun would be da best for white tail deer


.270

It's going to be nearly as accurate as the .308 (your hunting deer, not shooting competition) and more powerful.

The extra range with the .270 should help you if you want to reach out and touch deer, whereas a .308 might not be sufficient to do it.

Better yet, go with a .270 short mag.

However, the short mag's maybe more expensive and harder to find.

:sniper:


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

.308 for long range and .270 for close i shot my first deer wiht a .270


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

What ever gun will make you happiest. 
I like the 308 and I use found 270 brass to make 30-06 brass for my M1.


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

Ballistically they are almost the same. Do you want a short action or long, that's the only real difference.


----------



## nate-tha-snake (Dec 16, 2007)

the .308 i got is a winchester model 7 bolt action the guy that i got it from said that is was a real good gun.... which would be better for long range?


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I'd give the .308 the edge, in my opinion it is just a more accurate cartridge and you can load heavier bullets making it a bit better for long range work. Not that the 270 won't work, I just think the 308 will do it better.

huntin1


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

308, It is better than the 270 at long ange shots. It depends on how good of a shot you are. If your good enough to take long shots get the 308 :beer:


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Flip a coin and go buy either round! Both are proven whitetail and elk calibers. Both caliber will shoot a variety of bullet weights well and both are common calibers. This means that if you are not reloading factory ammo will be easy to find as well as having all the ammo Mfg loading premium bullets for them.

Short action/ long action is about the only real difference.


----------



## greenhead61 (Feb 15, 2007)

270 short mag. got a ruger shot 6 deer this year with it :lol: Best I ever had!! :lol:


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

greenhead61 said:


> 270 short mag. got a ruger shot 6 deer this year with it :lol: Best I ever had!! :lol:


Where'd you shoot 6 deer? What is your full name and address. I have a friend I'd like you to talk to......the Game Warden.


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

iwantabuggy said:


> greenhead61 said:
> 
> 
> > 270 short mag. got a ruger shot 6 deer this year with it :lol: Best I ever had!! :lol:
> ...


He might be ok if he's from MN. Party hunting is legal in MN.

:sniper:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Please notice he is from Kansas, and I have no idea what the regulations are there. Here in North Dakota there were thousands of doe tags after the general drawing, and they are first come first served. I normally buy three or four even if I have a buck tag. I heard one customer in a sport shop say he had bought 25, but stopped shooting at 20 because he was tired of field dressing deer.

As far as 308 or 270, I have both and it depends on the type of shooting you do that will determine which round would be best for you. If you shoot black bear over bait then the 308 with 180 gr bullets outperforms the 270. If you ever plan on hunting antelope the 270 has a higher ballistic coefficient with the same weight bullet, and the 130 gr shoots nearly as flat as a 25-06. If you have no rangefinder and are just estimating ranges you can make a small mistake when shooting the 270 and still connect. 
I would disagree with the fellows who chose the 308 for long range hunting. It's a great target round to 1000 yards, but the higher ballistic coefficient of the 270 will let it retain more energy with same weight bullets at longer ranges. This isn't going to be a factor until after 500 yards and most people don't shoot that far so perhaps it is a moot point. For elk or deer I think they have about the same capabilities overall, with a slight edge for elk at close range going to the 308.


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

I like the .308 because it has so many load options. Since it's so popular one can find ammunition for it any where. I like the fact that you can go into any gas station that carries ammo and find .308 rounds.


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

> Where'd you shoot 6 deer? What is your full name and address. I have a friend I'd like you to talk to......the Game Warden


My partner and I got 14 in 4 trips this year. We even limited out one day with 6 before noon. All legal :lol:


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

headshot said:


> > Where'd you shoot 6 deer? What is your full name and address. I have a friend I'd like you to talk to......the Game Warden
> 
> 
> My partner and I got 14 in 4 trips this year. We even limited out one day with 6 before noon. All legal :lol:


I am very jealous. In Idaho, we get one deer per year. Two if you are very lucky. At most 3, if you pay for an out of state tag.


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

Plainsman NAILED it hes right on the money! I just recently inherated a 308. and i have a 270.


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

I don't know where usmarine is getting his info but the army and marines have been using the 7.62 NATO (.308 Winchester) in their sniper rifles for many many years and yes the .308 WILL DEFINATELY reach out and touch anything at some very impressive ranges. This question is tit for tat 6 of one, half dozen of another. Personal preference.

usmarine-- go talk to some SCOUT SNIPERS from the Corps alot of them from my understanding use .308 Lapua. I may be wrong about the Lapua specific but they do use the .308 Win--7.62 Nato.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

US Marines use the M40A4 chambered for 7.62 (.308). During special missions they may use different cals but for every day work it is 308.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> usmarine-- go talk to some SCOUT SNIPERS from the Corps alot of them from my understanding use .308 Lapua.


That would be 338 Lapua. I have thought about getting a 338 Remington Ultra Mag. Reloading manuals put the Remington and Lapua at the same velocity with a 250 gr bullet (3002 fps). The difference is 1000 brass for the Lapua cost $2000 while 1000 brass for the Remington can be found for $400.
308 for close range to mid range, 338 Lapua for mid range, and 50 cal for long range. I would guess that all goes out the window if your laying there with a 50 cal and some terrorist pokes his head out of a hole at 100 yards.


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Plainsman, there is the 338 Lapua, but some snipers hand load and use the Lapua bullets or use Lapua brand .308 loads. For varification on bullets and loads check on http://www.midwayusa.com

P.S. The Marines use the M40A4 and the U.S. Army the M24 SWS both in the 7.62 (.308 Winchester) which both reach out and touch @ 800--915 meters (875---1000 Yards) check out http://www.snipercentral.com. Either way the .308 Winchester (7.62) is definately one hell of a long range round and rifle.  :beer:


----------

